# Happy Birthday Angel Diamond



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Today, our sweet bridge girl Diamond would have been 16 years old. She earned her wings on February 17th of this year. She is loved, remembered and missed every single day. Happy Birthday sweet Baby Girl! We love you! 

"Out of all the dogs in the entire world, how do you suppose that we got the BEST one"? We told you this every day of your life, and whispered it to you as we said goodbye.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday beautiful Diamond. 
I know there's a huge party going on today in Heaven in your honor. 

Have fun celebrating your special day with all our Bridge kids. 
I hope my boy shared tennis balls and cake with all of you, but knowing him he probably didn't.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss, that is a very sweet picture of her! 

It's obvious how much she was loved, she must have lived a very happy life with your family! I am sure she is also grateful that of all the humans in the world she got you!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 16th Birthday beautiful Diamond.
> I know there's a huge party going on today in Heaven in your honor.
> 
> Have fun celebrating your special day with all our Bridge kids.
> I hope my boy shared tennis balls and cake with all of you, but knowing him he probably didn't.


Thank you - it's sort of a bittersweet day. Took Noah for a really long walk at the local park in her honor. 



L.Rocco said:


> I am sorry for your loss, that is a very sweet picture of her!
> 
> It's obvious how much she was loved, she must have lived a very happy life with your family! I am sure she is also grateful that of all the humans in the world she got you!


We adored her. She was our travel buddy too - boarded her one time in her life and took her with us for the rest of her life. 

We had the vet come to our home to send her on her way - because she would shake in terror every time she went to the vet, and we didn't want her last moments to be in fear.


----------



## meyersmichelle (Jun 5, 2014)

She was a such a beautiful girl and she probably wondered how she got so lucky to have the best parents in the world. Happy Birthday Diamond!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diamond*

:--heart::--heart::banana::bananaiamond: I hope you have a very HAPPY, SWEET 16 Birthday at the Bridge.
I know that Smooch, Snobear, Munchkin, Gizmo and Mimi are helping you celebrate!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 16th Birthday sweet Diamond, I know you'll be partying at the bridge on your special day!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl. Your momma loves you. Ah, Robin, ** hugs** 
I know she's looking over you and Noah


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*rabernet,* I know it's a bittersweet day, these special days and anniversaries are hard. 

Diamond knew she was loved and had a wonderful life with you, that should make you feel good.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

In a way, I may have loved her too much. It was so hard to make that decision, and I probably delayed it longer than we should have. Her mind was so bright, and she was so mentally engaged with us to the very end, that I was wracked with guilt in making the call that would bring the vet to the house to ease her on her way. 

Mentally - you KNOW it's the right thing to do. Emotionally - you feel like you betrayed her. Everyone could see what I didn't want to see - that she was physically struggling, even if she was mentally engaged. 

I KNOW we made the right decision, but I am still feeling the conflicting guilt of both letting such a bright mind go, and at the same time, for not letting her go sooner. 

Suprisingly, yesterday was ok, today I'm a wreck - go figure.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Diamond girl, hope it was good one!

Robin, that's the strangest thing about grief, when you do not expect it sneaks upon you and takes you by surprise. Hugs.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy sweet 16!! I know your sweet compassionate mom did right by you, and in return she was rewarded with your wonderful companionship. Thanks for sending Noah to her to keep that well-deserved smile on her face!
<3 Robin


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

rabernet said:


> In a way, I may have loved her too much. It was so hard to make that decision, and I probably delayed it longer than we should have. Her mind was so bright, and she was so mentally engaged with us to the very end, that I was wracked with guilt in making the call that would bring the vet to the house to ease her on her way.
> 
> Mentally - you KNOW it's the right thing to do. Emotionally - you feel like you betrayed her. Everyone could see what I didn't want to see - that she was physically struggling, even if she was mentally engaged.
> 
> ...


You never love too much ... it's because you loved her so that you had the strength to let her go. 

I feel the same conflict when I look back, was it too soon or not soon enough, and it's just something that I've come to realize didn't have a "right" time, a "right" decision. 

You loved her and she loved you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. I knew that when that day finally came, I would be emotionally wrecked. So months before that fateful day, I pre-paid for her euthanasia (that was a REALLY hard day to see that on the invoice "Euthanasia for Diamond"). I also had called the Pet Cemetary to make arrangements for her cremation and her wood urn. Her collar sits around her urn in our living room. She looks over us and sweet Noah every day.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She was truly blessed to live such a long life with such a loving family. And of course she sent you Noah!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> She was truly blessed to live such a long life with such a loving family. And of course she sent you Noah!


Thank you! If we had any doubt of that, this is what we saw on our way to see Noah's litter for the first time.


----------

